

Meet the tireless entrepreneur who squatted at AOL - mcmc
http://news.cnet.com/8301-32973_3-57440513-296/meet-the-tireless-entrepreneur-who-squatted-at-aol/?tag=mncol;topStories

======
heretohelp
I am at a startup inside the AOL office, part of the StartX program.

He didn't need to squat, he could've just joined as an EIR or consulted for
part-time for one of the companies here to get a bed to sleep on (we have nap
rooms and entrepreneurs regularly sleep here). I'm not sure what
accommodations or norms ImagineK12 has. (NOT OFFICIAL OR ENDORSED ADVICE LOL)

Some people have basically been living out of the StartX office. Nobody minds.

